# Distance Question......Opinions please.



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a couple of Ambassadeur 6500's and 8' Water Eagle rods. Right now they are loaded with 20# mono, and I am getting out to about 75-100 yds with a 4oz. 

Would it be advantageous to load the reel with, say, 15# mono and use a shock leader of maybe 25#-30#? Would the blood knot tied tight and nipped close be the right leader attatchment?

I'm reluctant to go smaller than 15#, because the spot I fish has lots of crap on the bottom to chew up line....

I can get to the fish when I make a "good cast", but it seems that an extra 25 yds would put me in the fish every time....

All comments appreciated....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

RR,

I assume that you are fishing the surf as you are casting 4 oz.

I think you would benefit from:

1. A longer graphite rod 
2. Lighter mono
3. Is your setup a levelwind? If so, you will gain even more distance if you remove it. If you keep it, use yellow rocket fuel on the levelwind to make it sing.  
4. Technique will get you distance every time.. 

I have an ABU 6500 CS Mag (Levelwind) that I use for slinging metal and bait in the 1-3 oz range in the surf. I use a 10 1/2" graphite rod for this setup and casts are in the 300-400' range depending on weight used. This rod has a 2 oz "sweet spot" and ultimate distance is achieved when I cast 2 oz metal.

The long distance pros can provide you expert advice. These guys can cast in excess of 700'!  

Sandcrab


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'm trying to learn to surf-fish to avoid the summer crowds on the piers....If I could get 100-125 yds every time, I'd be in business as there are two wrecked shrimp boats in the channel near my fishing spot. 250 yds is a hell of a cast.....my absolute best ones may go 100 yds...I'll keep practicing, thanks for the info...'Crab. 

P.S. Tell me about this "rocket fuel"...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...nk.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat390001&hasJS=true

Use the Yellow - The tournament is strickly for the pros and not for everyday fishing...this stuff rocks! I keep a bottle in my pocket when fishing and use it once an hour or so...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Railroader said:


> ...two wrecked shrimp boats in the channel near my fishing spot. 250 yds is a hell of a cast.....



Have you thought about getting a kayak or boat?
Thats too long a cast for anyone...

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*sandcrab*

I think the 250 yards was a reference to the first reply about pros casting 700'. What he's saying is he needs to hit 125 yds to put the bait where he wants it. This is doable but will take the right rod and reel along with some good technique.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*railroader*

I have an Oceam master 12' rod rated for 3-6 oz.

This is a spinning rod and if I spool up with 30lb braid and a mono shock leader I can hit 125 yds pretty easily with 5 oz weight. It will be tough to get that distance with a shorter rod, but it can be done.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, guys...and the "250" was a reference to the pro's.....I need to hit 100-125yds regularly to get to the wrecks....would the rocket fuel or smaller line and a shock leader be enough to get me an extra 25 yds????

I just completed some very scientific research in the yard and with the casters I can get 75yd every time....and 90 with the 10' Ugly stick and the 7500 Penn...

Does it seem feasible to expect another 25 yds. each with practice or with the help of rocket fuel?....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Lighter line and a properly tuned reel will yield more distance, as will plenty of practice. I just think you might be starting to stretch the limit by trying to get 125 yds out of an 8' rod. 

A 10 1/2 foot rod or longer will make the job easier. Keep in mind fishing conditions- esp. wind will play a big factor in overall distance


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That's me...always stretching the limits...  

Well, I had the 6500's, and got the Water Eagles new, old stock for 20$ each...they were the longest thing they had that would throw a 4oz....
I believe I can make the 10' Ugly stick and the 7500 work, with practice. 

Now I guess the thing to do is go try it this afternoon....I'll have about a 15-20 mph wind at my back, if current conditions hold....

Thanks again guys.....

Rob.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

first i'll tell you 125yds with an 8' rod is possible. i made a 135yd cast using an 8'ft ugly stick and a shimano baitrunner 6500.here's the thing both spools i used were loaded with (1)20lb power pro and (2) loaded with 12lb hybrid. these casts were made using a 3oz sinker. i would reccomend dropping down in line size a little and finding a line and shockleader with a lot of abbrasion resistance (suffix) and giving a thought to clipped down rigs if you're using bait. that and practice should put where you want to be. hope this helps.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

diawa emblem...8' beef stick...15lb and 4oz...125yds+...if i put it back on the 9' ?...practice is the answer...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks to all who replied....I had a successful first "surf only" trip today...check out my report in the SC/GA forum.

Thanks again....  

Rob


----------

